# Isopod Obsessed! (Pic Heavy)



## watertiger21 (Dec 14, 2014)

So... I've developed quite an obsession with isopods. They're such fascinating critters and super easy to keep! Anyway, I was surfing the net the other day and I thought I'd share some of the awesome species I came across:

The spiky yellow woodlouse (_Pseudolaureola atlantica_) is a species that only lives on St. Helena.



_Hemilepistus reaumuri_ is a species that lives in "the driest habitat conquered by any species of crustacean" (the deserts of Middle East).



_Porcellio expansus_ is a cool species found in Spain.



_Porcellio werneri _ is black and white. Dunno why, but I've always had a soft spot for b&w animals!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## watertiger21 (Dec 14, 2014)

_Porcellio silvestri_ is a cool orange and black species that I believe is also found in Spain?



_Porcellio spinipes_... I am sooooo in love with this species! I'm super jealous they're not in the US!!



_Porcellio haasi_ is cool:



_Porcellio magnificus_ is a natural bright red color.



_Proporcellio vulcanius_ has a neat pattern.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## watertiger21 (Dec 14, 2014)

Then there's this species... I haven't been able to track down the species name or where it comes from... A thread on another forum thought it might be in Spain, but I also found a photo of it on a Japanese web page about isopod identification (but it never mentions anything about this isopod, whose photo is the header image of the page). Anyone know anything about it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## buddah4207 (Dec 14, 2014)

Wow! Those are stunning specimens, I love the pictures.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Dec 14, 2014)

WOW those are amazing, I keep ts but I need to get ISO's someday to keep molt down & as pets. OFC I want something affordable.


----------



## Tenodera (Dec 14, 2014)

Oh that first one!
I'm stunned by the variety in shape and color that these guys have! The marine species are very diverse, but I had no idea there were so many forms on land.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aquarimax (Dec 15, 2014)

I hope some of these striking species make their way into the hobby someday. I only keep half a dozen species or so, and they are all fun, but these are amazing!


----------

